
Cross-Site Scripting (XSS) – Visually Explained - jackbarricade1
https://visuallyexplainedxss.barricade.io
======
juancassim1
The design of the web page is nicely done

~~~
Benichmt1
Looks cool but the fonts are a little wonky for me on Firefox.
[http://i.imgur.com/XdktaPt.png](http://i.imgur.com/XdktaPt.png)

